# question about black water river



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

first of when everyone say they were fishing black water, this is where they are reffering too correct? i looked at a map and saw that it starts as a bay then goes north toward milton. how far north are you guys fishing for bass? i will be getting a bass boat in Sep and i'm trying to find new places to fish. are yall fishing around the milton area or going all the way to the vblack water state forest area? you dont have to tell me you spots or anything, just dont want to fish an area that's know for not being productive.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

I almost despise blackwater just because of all the friggin pleasure boat traffic. even during the week it's ridiculous. there are, however some decent bass in there. hit or miss in my experience. had my best luck around cooper basin. caught some fatties.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is the area most of us people that fish there talk about. If you are on the main river this time of year, the boat traffic will be horrible, but there are plenty of backwaters and sleughs that you can go into away from the traffic...the water temps will be really hot, though. Some of us fishing Blackwater also go down to Yellow River where the boat traffic is next to nothing. It is also really good fishing...the entrance to that is in Blackwater Bay also. Good luck.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

we have been fishing the choctawhatchee and water temps were 88 in most places with a few spots at 81.


----------

